# Investigating high memory usage



## SIFE (Jan 6, 2011)

Currently I have high memory usage, this happen only this last days after I upgrade my system and installed packages using gcc 4.4, the top command show this:


```
last pid:  5218;  load averages:  0.20,  0.12,  0.06                                                                 up 0+07:38:20  17:10:18
90 processes:  1 running, 89 sleeping
CPU:  1.1% user,  0.0% nice,  0.3% system,  0.2% interrupt, 98.4% idle
Mem: 1241M Active, 142M Inact, 521M Wired, 55M Cache, 213M Buf, 17M Free
Swap: 2048M Total, 1813M Used, 235M Free, 88% Inuse

  PID USERNAME    THR PRI NICE   SIZE    RES STATE   C   TIME   WCPU COMMAND
 1454 SIFE          1  46    0   291M   168M select  0  10:03  4.39% Xorg
 1587 SIFE          3  71    0   276M 21620K piperd  2   0:49  1.37% gnome-terminal
 1492 SIFE          4  45    0   190M  4240K select  1   8:16  0.00% pulseaudio
 1502 SIFE          2  44    0   280M 18340K select  0   0:54  0.00% wnck-applet
 1651 SIFE          2  76    0   358M 21688K piperd  2   0:50  0.00% geany
 1482 SIFE          3  47    0   284M 16896K piperd  0   0:45  0.00% metacity
 1485 SIFE          2  44    0   401M 33672K select  0   0:44  0.00% nautilus
 4468 SIFE          7  44    0   169M 14392K uwait   1   0:38  0.00% conky
 1479 SIFE          1  44    0 48500K  3532K select  0   0:16  0.00% gam_server
 5200 SIFE         15  50    0   436M   128M ucond   0   0:13  0.00% firefox-bin
 1483 SIFE          2  44    0   332M 21068K select  0   0:10  0.00% gnome-panel
 1471 SIFE          2  60    0   341M 15600K select  0   0:08  0.00% gnome-settings-daem
 1493 SIFE          1  44    0   203M 12596K select  0   0:05  0.00% gnome-screensaver
 1462 SIFE          1  44    0 11788K  1924K select  0   0:03  0.00% dbus-daemon
 1467 SIFE          1  44    0 73100K  6056K select  0   0:02  0.00% gconfd-2
 1458 SIFE          3  57    0   177M 10544K piperd  2   0:01  0.00% gnome-session
 1489 SIFE          2  58    0   190M 10928K select  1   0:01  0.00% gnome-power-manager
 1507 SIFE          1  44    0 52276K  3628K select  1   0:01  0.00% gvfsd-trash
 1514 SIFE          2  45    0   286M 14836K select  2   0:01  0.00% clock-applet
 1509 SIFE          1  44    0 47412K  3644K select  2   0:01  0.00% gvfs-hal-volume-mon
 1515 SIFE          2  51    0   212M 10340K select  2   0:01  0.00% notification-area-a
 1487 SIFE          1  44    0   352M 14176K select  0   0:01  0.00% gnome-volume-contro
 1477 SIFE          1  44    0 45884K  3200K select  0   0:00  0.00% gvfsd
 1475 SIFE          4  50    0 45044K  4104K select  2   0:00  0.00% gnome-keyring-daemo
 1529 SIFE          1  44    0 39192K  3732K select  0   0:00  0.00% gvfsd-metadata
 1484 SIFE          1  44    0 25424K  1128K piperd  0   0:00  0.00% libgtop_server2
 1871 SIFE          1  44    0 21968K  1792K ttyin   0   0:00  0.00% mysql
 1495 SIFE          3  48    0 49960K  3256K select  2   0:00  0.00% bonobo-activation-s
 3600 SIFE          1  45    0 13984K  1752K ttyin   0   0:00  0.00% bash
 1886 SIFE          1  44    0 13984K  1744K wait    0   0:00  0.00% bash
 1497 SIFE          2  54    0   102M  4060K select  2   0:00  0.00% gconf-helper
 1511 SIFE          1  44    0 51336K  3240K select  2   0:00  0.00% gvfs-gphoto2-volume
 1619 SIFE          1  44    0 13984K     0K wait    2   0:00  0.00% <bash>
 1589 SIFE          1  44    0 13984K     0K wait    1   0:00  0.00% <bash>
 1525 SIFE          1  44    0 45884K  2892K select  1   0:00  0.00% gvfsd-burn
 1653 SIFE          1  44    0 13984K   896K ttyin   0   0:00  0.00% bash
 5192 SIFE          1  50    0  8812K  1528K wait    1   0:00  0.00% sh
 1588 SIFE          1  44    0  8376K     0K sbwait  0   0:00  0.00% <gnome-pty-helper>
```
I have AMD64, FreeBSD 8.2 PRELEASE, currently up to 90% of memory in use, and 88% of swap in use, due this issues I get the message of running out of space.


----------



## SIFE (Jan 12, 2011)

I rebuild my packages with gcc of base system and I am still get high memory usage, most of usage come from Gnome, I have version 2.32.1


----------



## vermaden (Jan 12, 2011)

Add also [cmd=]top -b -o res 1000[/cmd] command output.


----------



## SIFE (Jan 12, 2011)

```
last pid:  3131;  load averages:  0.20,  0.15,  0.15  up 0+13:13:42    11:25:30
96 processes:  1 running, 95 sleeping

Mem: 724M Active, 649M Inact, 472M Wired, 35M Cache, 213M Buf, 95M Free
Swap: 2048M Total, 2048M Free


  PID USERNAME    THR PRI NICE   SIZE    RES STATE   C   TIME   WCPU COMMAND
 2980 SIFE         15  76    0   817M   449M ucond   2  10:19  2.98% firefox-bin
 1454 SIFE          1  46    0   288M   214M select  1  12:06  2.29% Xorg
 3108 SIFE          7  44    0   370M   111M select  0   0:26  0.00% soffice.bin
 2038 SIFE          3  44    0   315M 48608K piperd  2   0:16  0.00% nautilus
 3037 SIFE          1  44    0   185M 34292K select  0   0:10  0.00% skype
 3035 SIFE          1  44    0   185M 34292K select  1   0:03  0.00% skype
 3038 SIFE          1  44    0   185M 34292K nanslp  1   0:00  0.00% skype
 3042 SIFE          1  44    0   185M 34292K futex   0   0:00  0.00% skype
 3044 SIFE          1  46    0   185M 34292K futex   2   0:00  0.00% skype
 3036 SIFE          1  44    0   185M 34292K futex   0   0:00  0.00% skype
 3039 SIFE          1  44    0   185M 34292K futex   0   0:00  0.00% skype
 3040 SIFE          1  76    0   185M 34292K futex   1   0:00  0.00% skype
 1483 SIFE          2  44    0   261M 31068K select  2   0:07  0.00% gnome-panel
 3007 SIFE          2  76    0   218M 29164K piperd  0   0:38  0.00% geany
 1471 SIFE          2  59    0   275M 24948K select  0   0:07  0.00% gnome-settings-daem
 3127 SIFE          3  76    0   218M 23784K piperd  1   0:01  0.49% gnome-terminal
 1505 SIFE          2  44    0   223M 23424K select  0   0:25  0.68% wnck-applet
 1482 SIFE          2  57    0   223M 23264K select  1   0:34  0.29% metacity
 1514 SIFE          2  47    0   228M 21280K select  2   0:01  0.00% clock-applet
 1487 SIFE          1  44    0   293M 20100K select  2   0:00  0.00% gnome-volume-contro
 3000 SIFE          1  44    0 72912K 18320K select  0   0:09  0.00% npviewer.bin
 1493 SIFE          1  44    0   141M 17032K select  1   0:04  0.00% gnome-screensaver
 1489 SIFE          2  54    0   134M 15032K select  0   0:01  0.00% gnome-power-manager
 1458 SIFE          3  44    0   125M 14080K piperd  1   0:01  0.00% gnome-session
 1515 SIFE          2  46    0   169M 13860K select  1   0:00  0.00% notification-area-a
 1467 SIFE          1  44    0 59156K  8636K select  0   0:01  0.00% gconfd-2
 1497 SIFE          2  51    0 72604K  7380K select  2   0:00  0.00% gconf-helper
 1495 SIFE          3  47    0 34812K  6552K select  0   0:00  0.00% bonobo-activation-s
 1492 SIFE          4  45    0   166M  6184K select  2   0:00  0.00% pulseaudio
 1475 SIFE          4  48    0 34072K  5796K select  2   0:00  0.00% gnome-keyring-daemo
 1531 SIFE          1  44    0 29252K  5484K select  2   0:00  0.00% gvfsd-metadata
 3078 SIFE          1  44    0 34396K  5132K select  2   0:00  0.00% gvfs-hal-volume-mon
 1509 SIFE          1  44    0 38240K  4904K select  0   0:02  0.00% gvfsd-trash
 1511 SIFE          1  44    0 36276K  4776K select  0   0:00  0.00% gvfs-gphoto2-volume
 1527 SIFE          1  44    0 33892K  4324K select  2   0:00  0.00% gvfsd-burn
 1477 SIFE          1  44    0 33892K  4092K select  1   0:00  0.00% gvfsd
 1479 SIFE          1  44    0 13996K  3744K select  0   0:22  0.00% gam_server
 1434 SIFE          1  44    0 10916K  2476K wait    0   0:00  0.00% bash
 3129 SIFE          1  44    0 10916K  2472K wait    0   0:00  0.00% bash
 1462 SIFE          1  44    0  8628K  2460K select  0   0:00  0.00% dbus-daemon
 3009 SIFE          1  60    0 10916K  2448K ttyin   0   0:00  0.00% bash
 1461 SIFE          1  44    0 17516K  2244K select  1   0:00  0.00% dbus-launch
 1453 SIFE          1  51    0 14132K  1884K wait    0   0:00  0.00% xinit
 3131 SIFE          1  44    0  9912K  1828K CPU2    2   0:00  0.00% top
 1484 SIFE          1  44    0 19380K  1716K piperd  2   0:00  0.00% libgtop_server2
 2976 SIFE          1  76    0  8812K  1576K wait    1   0:00  0.00% sh
 1435 SIFE          1  76    0  8812K  1568K wait    0   0:00  0.00% sh
 3099 SIFE          1  76    0  8812K  1544K wait    0   0:00  0.00% sh
 2972 SIFE          1  55    0  8812K  1540K wait    1   0:00  0.00% sh
 3095 SIFE          1  71    0  8812K  1504K wait    2   0:00  0.00% sh
 1457 SIFE          1  52    0  8812K  1468K wait    0   0:00  0.00% sh
 3008 SIFE          1  76    0  8380K  1392K sbwait  0   0:00  0.00% gnome-pty-helper
 3128 SIFE          1  76    0  8376K  1368K sbwait  0   0:00  0.00% gnome-pty-helper
```
I have 2GB of RAM.


----------



## vermaden (Jan 12, 2011)

In the second/last top command, You have about PLENTY free RAM, and no SWAP usage:

```
649M Inact (...) 213M Buf (...) 95M Free
Swap: 2048M Total, 2048M Free 649M Inact
```


----------



## SIFE (Jan 13, 2011)

```
last pid:  7246;  load averages:  0.25,  0.42,  0.24  up 0+18:43:21    16:55:09
91 processes:  1 running, 90 sleeping

Mem: 1218M Active, 173M Inact, 503M Wired, 64M Cache, 213M Buf, 18M Free
Swap: 2048M Total, 1794M Used, 254M Free, 87% Inuse


  PID USERNAME    THR PRI NICE   SIZE    RES STATE   C   TIME   WCPU COMMAND
 7206 SIFE         16  44    0   808M   348M ucond   1   3:01  4.30% firefox-bin
 1454 SIFE          1  47    0   286M   183M select  1  25:30  5.57% Xorg
 2038 SIFE          3  44    0   424M 29520K piperd  1   0:34  0.49% nautilus
 3007 SIFE          2  76    0   311M 20132K piperd  0   1:40  0.00% geany
 3127 SIFE          3  76    0   223M 18456K piperd  1   0:28  5.47% gnome-terminal
 7233 SIFE          7  44    0   122M 15932K uwait   1   0:00  1.37% conky
 1483 SIFE          2  44    0   312M 15232K select  1   0:13  0.00% gnome-panel
 1505 SIFE          2  44    0   225M 14532K select  1   1:55  0.00% wnck-applet
 1482 SIFE          3  45    0   155M 13752K piperd  2   1:45  1.76% metacity
 1514 SIFE          2  44    0   155M 12084K select  0   0:02  0.00% clock-applet
 1471 SIFE          2  59    0   275M 11216K select  0   0:13  0.00% gnome-settings-daem
 7226 SIFE          1  44    0 35176K 10916K select  0   0:02  0.00% npviewer.bin
 1493 SIFE          1  44    0   141M 10552K select  1   0:07  0.00% gnome-screensaver
 1487 SIFE          1  44    0   293M 10524K select  1   0:01  0.00% gnome-volume-contro
 1489 SIFE          2  54    0   134M  9156K select  0   0:01  0.00% gnome-power-manager
 1515 SIFE          2  44    0    99M  8716K select  0   0:01  0.00% notification-area-a
 1458 SIFE          3  44    0   125M  8644K piperd  1   0:01  0.00% gnome-session
 1467 SIFE          1  44    0 59156K  4588K select  0   0:01  0.00% gconfd-2
 1475 SIFE          4  48    0 34072K  3860K select  2   0:00  0.00% gnome-keyring-daemo
 1497 SIFE          2  51    0 72604K  3704K select  2   0:00  0.00% gconf-helper
 3078 SIFE          1  44    0 34396K  3320K select  1   0:01  0.00% gvfs-hal-volume-mon
 1531 SIFE          1  44    0 29252K  3288K select  2   0:00  0.00% gvfsd-metadata
 1509 SIFE          1  44    0 38240K  3192K select  0   0:03  0.00% gvfsd-trash
 1511 SIFE          1  44    0 36276K  2980K select  0   0:00  0.00% gvfs-gphoto2-volume
 1477 SIFE          1  44    0 33892K  2976K select  2   0:00  0.00% gvfsd
 1495 SIFE          3  47    0 34812K  2932K select  0   0:00  0.00% bonobo-activation-s
 1527 SIFE          1  44    0 33892K  2712K select  2   0:00  0.00% gvfsd-burn
 1492 SIFE          4  45    0   166M  2676K select  2   1:58  0.00% pulseaudio
 1479 SIFE          1  44    0 16044K  2452K select  0   0:37  0.00% gam_server
 3132 SIFE          1  44    0 10916K  1988K ttyin   1   0:00  0.00% bash
 1462 SIFE          1  44    0  8628K  1836K select  2   0:02  0.00% dbus-daemon
 3129 SIFE          1  44    0 10916K  1780K wait    0   0:00  0.00% bash
 7246 SIFE          1  44    0  9912K  1772K CPU1    0   0:00  0.00% top
 7202 SIFE          1  76    0  8812K  1388K wait    1   0:00  0.00% sh
 7198 SIFE          1  57    0  8812K  1352K wait    2   0:00  0.00% sh
 1461 SIFE          1  44    0 17516K  1328K select  1   0:00  0.00% dbus-launch
 1484 SIFE          1  44    0 19380K  1188K piperd  1   0:00  0.00% libgtop_server2
 3009 SIFE          1  44    0 10916K   860K ttyin   0   0:00  0.00% bash
 5578 SIFE          1  44    0 21120K     0K wait    0   0:00  0.00% <su>
 1453 SIFE          1  51    0 14132K     0K wait    0   0:00  0.00% <xinit>
 5577 SIFE          1  44    0 10916K     0K wait    2   0:00  0.00% <bash>
 1434 SIFE          1  44    0 10916K     0K wait    0   0:00  0.00% <bash>
 1435 SIFE          1  76    0  8812K     0K wait    0   0:00  0.00% <sh>
 1457 SIFE          1  52    0  8812K     0K wait    0   0:00  0.00% <sh>
 3008 SIFE          1  76    0  8380K     0K sbwait  0   0:00  0.00% <gnome-pty-helper>
 3128 SIFE          1  44    0  8376K     0K sbwait  1   0:00  0.00% <gnome-pty-helper>
```
Most of time I running: firefox, geany editor and skype, all of this and I get a lot of:

```
swap_pager_getswapspace(4): failed
```
From time to a time, this happend to me since last upgrade from Gnome 2.30.1 to recent Gnome, I tried to rebuild all packages and no hope.


----------



## SIFE (Jan 18, 2011)

Is that mean I am the only one have this problem with the new Gnome!


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jan 18, 2011)

(guessing) ucond doing character translations from one alphabet to another? Can you find which program is running it with the pstree or similar command?

```
pkill ucond
```
 and see if everything still works or if the 
memory improves? also install /freecolor/
and 

```
freecolor
```
 before and after the above?


----------



## SIFE (Jan 19, 2011)

I did what you said Mr jb_fvwm2, and nothing changed, sysutils/freecolor does not work in AMD64.
From a time to a time I am getting out_of_swap message in logs even I don't much then geany, firefox and sometimes vlc, as I said before I am in this problem since I upgrade to latest gnome.
I think I have to reinstall my system and see if any think changed.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jan 19, 2011)

gmome-lite?
Clear each browser's cache every hour or so? 

```
#!/bin/sh
/bin/rm -v  /usr/SIFE/.mozilla/firefox/******.default/Cache/*
# (adjust paths)
pkill gam_server  # ?
```
Howsoever, your first post points to lots of memory used by Skype. Find out how to lessen those instances to just one?


----------



## ckester (Jan 19, 2011)

firefox add-ons?


----------



## SIFE (Jan 19, 2011)

I have both, gnome2-lite and some component of gnome2.


----------

